# Draper WTL 30 - 5 speed



## Dewiman (29 Aug 2012)

Watch out - newbie about!
Well, not quite - but been idle too many years!
I have been given (yes given!) a lathe as above. It is in a very rusty state - but motor and bearings etc are all Ok and seems hardly used. I have tried all over the 'net for a manual. Draper / Google / EBay / Ask etc - no joy.
Any suggestions please?
Also - anyone know how to change the speed? Pic shows headstock and a spindle with missing (?) knob???


----------



## Blister (29 Aug 2012)

Hi

Re speed change , you need to open the steel cover behind the head stock , loosen the motor and flip the belt on the 2 pulleys

These lather are quite basic in operation , why do you need a manual ?


----------



## Dewiman (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks.
I can now see that the small spindle is in fact a brake on the headstock. Also, the speeds are shown on a plate inside the back cover.
I had been concentrating on the cleaning process before exploring the mysteries of the beast - and thought I'd get the info from a manual.
Thanks again.


----------



## druid64 (29 Aug 2012)

Blister":27nnwrsh said:


> These lather are quite basic in operation , why do you need a manual ?



So that you don't have to read it!...........


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Aug 2012)

That looks very similar to the NuTool & Clarke lathes with a single bed bar.

Cl;arke manual - http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals/ ... cwl12d.pdf

Robbo


----------



## Dewiman (30 Aug 2012)

Yes imdeed - thanks.
Very surprised though that the Draper website is such rubbish!


----------



## Giles (13 Nov 2012)

The little spindle is not actually a brake - it's an indexing pin onto a set of indexing stops on the headstock pulley. This isn't really strong enough to act as a brake when tightening up (or loosening!) chucks, and if you lean on it too hard, you may either bend the indexing pin (which means you won't be able to get it back out of the pulley), or damage the pulley itself.
I would also strongly recommend replacing the great big bolt that holds the belt cover closed with a snap-over catch of some sort. Constantly unscrewing the bolt to open the cover to change the speed becomes a real pain after a very short while. The hinges on the cover can also become sloppy and make it harder to put the bolt back in. The catch needs to be strong enough to prevent the cover coming open during use, but simple enough to open and shut when needed. Obviously, do not open the cover when the lathe is running! #-o


----------



## Dewiman (13 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I have now got used to it on the whole but the idea of a clip is certainlu useful - another excuse to "mess about"!!!


----------

